# Replacing SonicWall TZ190



## Quxote (Sep 29, 2016)

We currently have one of these and would like to update this older piece of equipment.

Does anyone have a suggestion on a replacement. I search the threads and one from a year ago asking the same question but wanted to see if anything newer came out in the last year. Some things we would like.
Firewall
Ease of setup
VPN or Remote desktop ability
Monitoring, realtime or reporting on visited websites by user or user IP
Wifi

This equipment will be using with a 2 - 24 port switches
Budget up to about $200


----------

